# Venge for an allrounder



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have just bought a Cervelo S5,. But, i dont think it is the best for me as an allrounder. I like both flat roads and climbing. So i regret on that bought. I think the Specialized frames looks nice, especially the Venge frames. Anyone have a req for me? I dont think the Tarmac frames are that nice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I looked hard at the Venge...it truely is a beautiful machine...

...but its freaking HARSH.

It's a speed machine no doubt but it was just too much for me, the ride is very unforgiving and reasonably so. Its is a race bike PEROID.

The Tarmac, while not as much of a madman as the Venge, is far more aggressive than the Roubaix I spent all last season on. I decided to go with it for now and I don't regret it a bit. I'm not yet racing but plan to next season. For now I spend my time on the saddle climbing hills and I'm getting ready to tackle my first century this summer. With the harshness of the Venge, I'm not sure I'd want to do a century on one.

Don't get me wrong...the Venge is amazing...but so is a drag car. If you want pep and more than what a V6 Mustang offers, there's the 400+ HP GT, most won't enjoy the jump to a GT500 and it's insanity level of horsepower, harsh ride and stiff transmission.

Off a bit on the analogy but you get the point. I wouldn't consider the Venge to be a "daily spirited driver"...I consider it to be a track car.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, thanks for inputs. Do the proteams, frks Omega Pharma, use the Venge more than Tarmac?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

jonasto said:


> OK, thanks for inputs. Do the proteams, frks Omega Pharma, use the Venge more than Tarmac?


I'm pretty sure most of them still ride the Tarmac. I know Boonen is riding a Tarmac (he also rides the Roubaix bike on occasion too).

Pro Bike: Tom Boonen's Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 RVV - BikeRadar


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I have both a SW Venge and a SW Tarmac SL4. The Venge is a little harsher but nothing that would keep me from riding it on a century. For reference, I'm 45, previous bike was a sl3 Roubaix, live in Utah so when I reference climbing, I'm referring to long climbs (10 miles or so with substantial elevation) around the Wasatch front. I don't think the Venge climbs as nicely as the Tarmac but on the flats or in a paceline, the Venge flat out rocks. However, the Tarmac is no slouch either but is a much better climber. If I could only have one, I would get the Tarmac.


----------



## twnugent (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to say, I just plain Love my Venge! The only reason that it may feel a little harsh is the aero seat post but after replacing the rock hard Romin Pro with a S-Works Chicane, the bike feels like a dream. I road a 75 miles yesterday, in Austin where the roads can be a bit rough, and felt fresh at the end. I have put a little over 1000 miles on it in the last 2 months and couldn't be happier. Too, it is a 58cm and with cages, pedals and computer, it only weighs 15.2 lbs.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice. I think i will go for a Venge as my allround bike. Wich one is recomended of all the Venge bikes...i guess it is many of them. I want Di2 for sure...The McLaren is to expencive


----------



## Foreigner (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a Venge Expert and enjoy it a lot. I have never ridden a Roubaix or Tarmac. However, I do not agree that the Venge is freaking harsh. I guess it is harsher than the other bikes mentioned, but it´s fine for me. My old bike was harsher. I use it on daily basis and really look forward to the long hard race in June. But we are not all alike, everyone should be able to find a bike according to his/her taste. There are so many bikes to choose from. If you people are thinking about getting your self a Venge I recommend you give it a try. I have absolutely no desire in getting a softer bike.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I have SW Venge. Previous bike was a SW Tarmac SL3. In terms of harshness, I think the difference is marginal. 

When buying the bike I was a bit worried about allrounder abilities (put gel under the handlebar tape, switched from an Arione K:1 to SW Toupe saddle, put SW 24c tyres on) but now believe I panicked too much. It is a great bike for flats and hills. Really solid feel to it and a dream when getting out of the saddle.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

:idea:

The Venge is designed for "allrounders." 

Harshness is a subjective and relative term. My Venge is noticeably harsher with Mavic 40C's with 23s pumped up to 116psi relative to my Zipp 404s with the same 23s pumped up to 116 psi. Dropping a few pounds on the Mavics helped considerably. On the Zipps, it's easily the smoothest bike I've ridden. Considering the desire of pros and consumers to move towards 25s, the results can only get better.

If comfort is really a problem on the Venge that is not solved by running better/correct pressures in your tyres, I'd suggest a Roubaix or a Domane - something with suspension.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Alllrounder review

Long Term Review: Specialized Venge Pro Aero Road Bike


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

2Slo4U said:


> I have both a SW Venge and a SW Tarmac SL4. The Venge is a little harsher but nothing that would keep me from riding it on a century. For reference, I'm 45, previous bike was a sl3 Roubaix, live in Utah so when I reference climbing, I'm referring to long climbs (10 miles or so with substantial elevation) around the Wasatch front. I don't think the Venge climbs as nicely as the Tarmac but on the flats or in a paceline, the Venge flat out rocks. However, the Tarmac is no slouch either but is a much better climber. If I could only have one, I would get the Tarmac.


What part of Utah are you in...just curious. I live in Alpine.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Dan - I'm about a mile south of IM Flash


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

2Slo4U said:


> Dan - I'm about a mile south of IM Flash


Hell, we're neighbors! I say Alpine because people from SLC and North identify with it, but I'm right behind the Smiths Marketplace on the Timponogos Highway that's across the street from IM Flash. In between Smiths and "the dip". I'm sure I see you on the road all the time. I'm usually riding a S-Works Tarmac Project Yellow.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Cyclin Dan said:


> Hell, we're neighbors! I say Alpine because people from SLC and North identify with it, but I'm right behind the Smiths Marketplace on the Timponogos Highway that's across the street from IM Flash. In between Smiths and "the dip". I'm sure I see you on the road all the time. I'm usually riding a S-Works Tarmac Project Yellow.


Hey Dan - check your pm


----------



## Andrace (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think the Venge is especially harsh at all. It's harsher than my sl4 but not by a huge margin. The venge has an arione, and the tarmac a Romin. You would have to expect a very plush ride to call the venge a race only bike.


----------



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd say pull the trigger!!! I went from my Giant TCR Advanced ISP to my S-works Venge....and LOVE IT! It is stiff, but it is a race bike and I race. No issues doing a long 100+ mile ride on it. It climbs awesome, decsends like it is on rails, the faster you go the better it gets, I am ran my 38mm carbon wheels on our fast group ride with it and WOW!! Now I want 50mm wheels so I can take it to another level. I have nothing but good to say about the Venge, Glad I went with it Vs a Tarmac. if you love climbing and attacking off the front and being in breaks buy a Venge. Just my .02


----------



## Foreigner (Sep 9, 2012)

Until now, my Venge Expert has been all stock, alu handlebars and Turbo Elite 23 tires. I just put on a new S-works carbon handlebar and Roubaix Pro 23/25 tires that I took off my old bike. Besides that, the tires were only inflated to 80 psi. Like I said before I never felt the bike to be too harsh but now it simply felt soft and even wobbly :frown2:. I didn´t like the softness or the characteristics of the tires. I inflated the tires to my usual 100 - 105 psi. The "oversoftness" went away but I still don´t like the Roubaix Pro 23/25´s character. The bike seems more sluggish with these tires but it might be just a feeling, I haven´t got any data to back it up. Conclusion: The carbon handlebar is an improvement but I´m going to put on new Turbo Pro 23´s. I guess the Venge suits me better than he Roubaix :yesnod:.


----------



## TheBaron (Jun 5, 2013)

I've never ridden an SL4 but I do not find the Venge harsh at all. I put 120 psi in the tyres and the roads around me are terrible and yet the Venge delivers a beautiful ride no matter the speed nor distance.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Venge & Tarmac*



2Slo4U said:


> I have both a SW Venge and a SW Tarmac SL4. The Venge is a little harsher but nothing that would keep me from riding it on a century. For reference, I'm 45, previous bike was a sl3 Roubaix, live in Utah so when I reference climbing, I'm referring to long climbs (10 miles or so with substantial elevation) around the Wasatch front. I don't think the Venge climbs as nicely as the Tarmac but on the flats or in a paceline, the Venge flat out rocks. However, the Tarmac is no slouch either but is a much better climber. If I could only have one, I would get the Tarmac.


to your point, i agree 100%, and its all personal choice, so i enjoy the Venge more.. ps, would be good to get everyones bike pics up here also..


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm trying to decide on a venge right now, I'm just getting back into road biking. I mostly MTB, My last road bike was a 2010 Fuji roubaix acr 2.0. I have been looking at the specialized Roubaix comp or expert but i'm not really digging the colors, My local bike guy suggested the Tarmac but looking at the venge the geo is mostly identical to the tarmac and i love the looks of the venge comp ultegra in the silver/charcoal/blue. Climbing isn't my strong suit and most of the climbs are not that long, we do alot of flats and the most i have ever rode in a day is 84 miles. i'm 6'1" 34" inseam, i'm guessing i will be on a 56 or 58 venge. I'll have to see if the store has any in this size to test ride, Just really confused on what to get right now and spending $3800 i wanna make sure i'm going to like it, sorry for the hijack and long rant. signed confused.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm 6' 2" with 34 inch inseam. 

I rode a Venge with 110mm stem. I could have gone to a 120mm stem.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Frame size*



izza said:


> I'm 6' 2" with 34 inch inseam.
> 
> I rode a Venge with 110mm stem. I could have gone to a 120mm stem.


You will need a 56cm no bigger. I started with a 110mm stem and moved onto a 120mm.. That all depends on how flexible you are..


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Um, no, he needs a 58. I'm 6'2 with a 33.5" inseam and my S-W Venge 58 feels _just_ right, any smaller and I wouldn't be happy at all. I also ride with a 110mm stem and the saddle almost all the way back. I may try a 120mm stem next, stem is currently slammed and feels perfect in the drops though and I'm uber flexible, can palm the ground with a flat back.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Sizes*



carbonLORD said:


> Um, no, he needs a 58. I'm 6'2 with a 33.5" inseam and my S-W Venge 58 feels _just_ right, any smaller and I wouldn't be happy at all. I also ride with a 110mm stem and the saddle almost all the way back. I may try a 120mm stem next, stem is currently slammed and feels perfect in the drops though and I'm uber flexible, can palm the ground with a flat back.


I was measured some time ago by experts at specialized In their UK chessington address.. This is rather rare but as I've spent over £55000 with them I'm classed as a VIP customer, which was why I was also invited to Mclaren just down the road from where I live to be shown their new Venge, which each person was fitted for.. Now as a 6"2 guy with the same 33.5 inseam their experts gave me a 56, just as they had before!! 
But I would always suggest that the person in question gets an expert fitter measure him or her up,, rather than go with what someone suggests!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been to SBCU and was the top Specialized Salesman for the midwest USA in 2012 selling over $800,000 in a 9 month period. If we're dropping credentials.

If you do not know what SBCU is, I suggest doing a Google search. It is at their headquarters in Morgan Hill, CA where I stayed for a week, test rode a McLaren (and every product including MTB, CX and even lifestyle products) and did a training ride with Mike Sinyard, before receiving a S-Works on a pro deal.

I think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

carbonLORD said:


> I've been to SBCU and was the top Specialized Salesman for the midwest USA in 2012 selling over $800,000 in a 9 month period. If we're dropping credentials.
> 
> If you do not know what SBCU is, I suggest doing a Google search. It is at their headquarters in Morgan Hill, CA where I stayed for a week, test rode a McLaren (and every product including MTB, CX and even lifestyle products) and did a training ride with Mike Sinyard, before receiving a S-Works on a pro deal.
> 
> I think I know what I'm talking about.


Wow ... Wow... You tested them.... I'm so pleased for you my friend... Lol...
fact is that I am right.. he should get a pro to fit him... And not listen to anyone else!
end of story.... 
Unless you've any other stories to make us all laugh  
As for me, I've a life so I'm bugging out dude!! God bless you.. You make me smile


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

My Venge...










My other bike...










You have no clue.

So I will help you.

This is from Specialized Dealer Directory

https://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/d9d/654/b30/2598/specialized-2014-bike-sizing-guide.pdf

and these are countless answers to the same question.

Specialized Allez Sport 2010 size 56 or 58 cm? | CycleChat Cycling Forum

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/venge-sizing-303556.html

I have also trained (at Specialized) in their Body Geometry Fit, AKA "BG Fit" System.

I think they saw you and your money and sold you what they had in stock so as not to lose a sale.

5 posts on this forum, it's showing.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

carbonLORD said:


> My Venge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx. for the info Carbon, I sent you a PM.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

No problem. See if you can test ride as many as possible before you pull the trigger. Some more eye candy for reference, (looks smaller with water bottles to me, for some reason)... (can you imagine how much post I would have with a 56!?!?)


----------

